
Show HN: A library I wrote to perform statistical analysis - imnotanerd
https://github.com/subiabre/phpmetro/
======
imnotanerd
Hey, there! First time posting to HN. A little info about what and why is this
package, and the future of it, in hopes that it catches some attention and
gets to help other php developers out there.

I wanted to calculate several statistics about a project I was working on,
ideally wanted to write and perform them the same way you write and perform
tests with PHPUnit, and I was baffled to discover there wasn't already any
existing library to do that, not libraries to do it like PHPUnit, but any
library at all.

I created PHPMetro to allow me to just write cases extending from a base case,
add data on setUp and automatically perform test methods from console. And I
think my library does a pretty good job at it's task.

Despite being an statistical analysis tool it does not provide any methods to
perform statistical calculations, there are already very good libraries that
do that.

Instead PHPMetro lets you create stacked analysis cases with contained samples
that are dinamically generated, and perform and obtain a result from as many
tests as you want.

I'm currently working on improving the current run performance, i.e reduce
time and memory consumption. Since it's main ability consists in generating
sampled data makes sense that it's good at doing that at large scale (samples
in the hundreds of thousands in size).

Of course, feel free and welcome to join and contribute to this package if you
spot anything that could be fixed and/or improved, I'd also love to receive
some feedback about it of people who find it useful/interesting/etc.

